
Rolls-Royce is developing tiny robots to crawl in and fix airplane engines - anastalaz
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/17/rolls-royce-is-developing-tiny-cockroach-robots-to-fix-airplane-engines.html
======
Bucephalus355
NASA used to use ferrets to thread particularly long, circuitous passages in
rockets.

~~~
Doxin
Got any more reading material on that? sounds interesting but google is
failing me.

